# Olcott Trip - Week of 7/30



## D J

Hi all, I will be up at Olcott fishing 8/2-8/4. Give me a shout ahead of time if anyone else will be up there and would like to work together. Everyone keep the reports coming as well, there have been some good threads going this year with some more people trying for salmon up there, which is a blast.


----------



## miked913

I heard the lake flipped a few days ago, should be good again when you get there barring any more big East winds. Can you post some temps when you get there please.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## D J

I heard basically the same thing. I will let you know what we find with the water temps once we get back to shore. Here is hoping to a week of west winds!


----------



## eyecatcher1

I’ll be there as well. Holler when you’re in town next week.

Leaving shortly to head up for this weekend so should be able to post report.

Eric
412 491 3674


----------



## D J

Good deal - I heard fishing has picked back up after the little bit of a shakeup with some good size fish being taken. My Bonnie had an impressive board of fish posted to his FB account yesterday.


----------



## bigeyehunter

hey Eric I am heading there for the weekend as well, I will shot you a text we can share info.


----------



## ShenangoEyes

I was up there and went out of Wilson on Monday. Water was 55 at the surface and 45 30-50' down. Bite was slow but managed to hook up 4 times solo running 3 rods. 2 of the hook ups were in 320'. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## FISHIN 2

Are you aloud to run 3 rods per person ?


----------



## miked913

Yes pretty much everywhere in the country but here is 3 or more rods per person

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShenangoEyes

miked913 said:


> Yes pretty much everywhere in the country but here is 3 or more rods per person
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I wish it was 4! When solo, 2 riggers and 2 dipseys would be perfect, imho. I rarely like to run more than 6 no matter how many people are on the boat.


----------



## Chris Fleck

Does anyone know what cb channel that’s used in olcot. ?


----------



## miked913

Chris Fleck said:


> Does anyone know what cb channel that’s used in olcot. ?


68 mostly

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Fleck

Up here now. Not a bite yet


----------



## Chris Fleck

Up here now. Not a bite yet


----------



## Chris Fleck

T


miked913 said:


> 68 mostly
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


ha


----------



## Chris Fleck

miked913 said:


> 68 mostly
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## Spongebrain

Heading up at the end of this week. Will report


----------



## Chris Fleck

Put meat rigs on 1 for 3.


----------



## HappySnag

Chris Fleck said:


> Put meat rigs on 1 for 3.


when you finish give us all report,your setup and where you fish.
last year they fished north of olcot from 70' to 200' dept,troling east to the power plant and west pas olcot 3 miles,best bite was morning from 5 am on meat rigs 60' to 80' down.


----------



## fishcrazy20

Fish have moved off shore, 3-500 feet but are hitting at 80-100 feet down. Anything green, white and meat will get'um 100-200 feet back.


----------



## Chris Fleck

470 65 down 3mph green and black spoon and meat rigs


----------



## miked913

Any fleas still?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Fleck

miked913 said:


> Any fleas still?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Fleas are not bad. Some but not many


----------



## Junebug2320

Just got back.  Fished Wed eve to Sat afternoon. Twenty kings biggest 21lbs. Others were no skippys, 12lbs or better. Two COho and two steelhead. Worked a line 24/46 East to west between Wilson and Olcott. When that dried up, went North of Olcott 450fow and did well. Best for us was Blue Dolphin Spin Dr with a fly to match 120’ down w/mag dipsy on wire. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodbuster

Fished Sunday took 5 fished Monday took 7 fish, fished tell 10am Tue and took 5
Big fish 20.5 most were mid teens. Fished 385 to 450 ft best. Green Flys took most fish on wire dipsy 175 back. Meat on 300 copper worked Monday. Only 1 on a rigger.
I think we were just getting it dialed in and it was time to come home.


----------



## 34181

how far out is that depth? I have been to 275 ft. but not beyond.
heading up Aug. 10-24th
thanks
dan


----------



## jeepdude64

We fished this past weekend and 400 was the starting point. It was about 7 miles from olcott. Saturday we got 13 only got to fish in the morning before the waves kicked up and we caught equally on spoons,fly’s, and meat. Sunday we fished morning and got 17 but spoons ruled the day. Our biggest was 25lbs and we had 10 over 20lbs. Also remember your allowed to clean fish on the lake now so while trolling we cleaned up the fish and enjoyed just going in and not taking the time after. Good luck.


----------



## 34181

what was your program? riggers depth?
dipsy line out? 
thanks


----------



## jeepdude64

Riggers 90 down #2 dipsey 180 and 500 copper with meat. We ran spoons and flys off the riggers and dipsey. Had to chase only 1 that almost spooled a 600 telkota off the rigger.


----------



## 34181

nice, thanks for info


----------



## Rodbuster

PDNaz said:


> how far out is that depth? I have been to 275 ft. but not beyond.
> heading up Aug. 10-24th
> thanks
> dan


I think we hit 400ft about 4.5 to 5 miles out. I will check my chart to see. We put a few waypoint marks to come back to.


----------



## slashbait

jeepdude64 said:


> We fished this past weekend and 400 was the starting point. It was about 7 miles from olcott. Saturday we got 13 only got to fish in the morning before the waves kicked up and we caught equally on spoons,fly’s, and meat. Sunday we fished morning and got 17 but spoons ruled the day. Our biggest was 25lbs and we had 10 over 20lbs. Also remember your allowed to clean fish on the lake now so while trolling we cleaned up the fish and enjoyed just going in and not taking the time after. Good luck.


Wow wasn’t it legal to clean em before if you kept skin on? If not oops! But side bar to to
This is if you keep trolling and discard guts as you go , it acts as a chum line. Had some unreal afternoons doing this!


----------



## Spongebrain

4 for 6 from 1:30-5pm. 350fow, 85’ down on riggers. 3 with meat behind flasher, 1 NBK spoon behind flasher, 2 lost on spin doctor/fly...broke off 2nd time, drag too tight maybe. Nothing on the 2 dipsys 150-175 back. Spent more time setting up then fishing. Once we hit 3.5mph it wasn’t long. Beautiful fish.


----------



## 34181

very nice. thanks for report. we have 1 week to go. is the fish cleaning station open in Olcott?


----------



## Decoy hound

Yes the fish cleaning station is open.


----------



## Brahmabull71

Decoy hound said:


> Yes the fish cleaning station is open.


Bob have you been having any luck?


----------



## Decoy hound

Brahmabull71 said:


> Bob have you been having any luck?


Hey Josh, Yeah fishing has been great!! Just a lot going on, it’s been a crazy busy summer. Can’t wait for winter, need some down time.


----------



## Brahmabull71

Decoy hound said:


> Hey Josh, Yeah fishing has been great!! Just a lot going on, it’s been a crazy busy summer. Can’t wait for winter, need some down time.


I will be up 8/17-18 and 8/30 - 9/3. I would love to meet up and swap lies!


----------



## Decoy hound

Brahmabull71 said:


> I will be up 8/17-18 and 8/30 - 9/3. I would love to meet up and swap lies!


Sounds good, chances are we will be there!


----------

